# Oslo kveik Czech pilsner



## Nickedoff (16/12/20)

How does this sound for a lowish ABV Czech-ish pilsner?

23l batch 

3.5kg pilsner malt 83%
400g munich malt 9.5%
150g acidulated malt 3.6%
150g light crystal malt 3.6%

Mash 60m @ 68c

60m boil
10g magnum @60m
20g saaz @10m

Oslo kveik @ 30c 5psi

4.3% ABV 20 IBU


----------



## philrob (16/12/20)

Looks generally OK to me, but I would lose the Light Crystal, as I don't believe it is appropriate for the style. IBUs seems a little light on for me as well.


----------



## kadmium (16/12/20)

Nickedoff said:


> How does this sound for a lowish ABV Czech-ish pilsner?
> 
> 23l batch
> 
> ...


Hey mate. Not enough saaz IBU a bit low too. 

I would drop the light crystal, I go up to 10% munich and I like 2% biscuit. I also add 5% carapils. 

Push the IBU a touch, and I would go 40g Saaz at 30, 20g Saaz at 10 and 20g Saaz at flame out. Move the Magnum to First Wort to get a little bang for buck and a touch more IBU.

I come in at 35 IBU. I find the biscuit adds a little breadyness. I enjoy it, may not be 100% to style.


----------



## Nickedoff (16/12/20)

Thank you gents. I'll up the hoppiness a bit. I put the crystal in to help keep the ABV down a bit and add a touch of sweetness. I was going by David Heath's guidelines.

What's the benefit of the carapils Kadmium?


----------



## kadmium (16/12/20)

Thats a whole can of worms. I believe it helps add head retention, while some studies suggest not. It is a dextrine malt so it should in theory give better body, mouth feel, head and lacing. Some people say it doesn't work, some do. I believe it helps and it certainly doesn't detract from the beer so I just go with it. 

I don't mind David heaths recipes, but usually find them crystal malt inclined. I prefer a biscuit note to a sweet caramel note personally. A true pils should really be decocted (or use melanoidin malt) but I find biscuit about 2% and munich about 10% gives a nice malt character, in conjunction with the bohemian floor malted pilsner I use. Standard pilsner malt is perfectly fine, I just like the boho stuff. 

Heard good things about Oslo, it won't give the same crispness of a true Pils, and even my tried and true recipe done with W34-70 instead of my Czech Lager (bud) yeast got a look from the wife and a "it's not as clean as usual, tastes a bit green" without knowing it was 34-70 at 21c on a quick turn for a Christmas party. Still spent 3 weeks in the keg and a week in ferment but alas she was right. Wasn't the same. It was close, but even pressure fermenting hot won't get exactly there with lager yeast. My opinion anyway, and I love pressure fermenting


----------



## Nickedoff (18/12/20)

Thanks all. I like the idea of a bit of caramel so I kept the crystal but added some carapils and adjusted the pils and munich a tad. More hops too. I'll give it a whirl and see how it goes. Thanks again for the advice. 

23l batch

3.3kg pilsner malt 80.5%
350g munich malt 8.5%
150g acidulated malt 3.7%
150g light crystal malt 3.7%
150g carapils 3.7%

Mash 60m @ 68c

60m boil
10g magnum @FWH
20g saaz @30m
20g saaz @15m
15g saaz @0m

Oslo kveik @ 30c 5psi

4.3% ABV 32 IBU


----------



## Danscraftbeer (18/12/20)

Sounds, sound, and interesting. I feel it needs a new style description though?


----------



## Nickedoff (18/12/20)

Danscraftbeer said:


> Sounds, sound, and interesting. I feel it needs a new style description though?



Bastard mongrel pilsner?


----------



## Danscraftbeer (18/12/20)

Drop the Pilsner in the title maybe. Actually wipe the board and start again. Make something up.
How about:
Kvik Pill.
Fast brewed.
Smashable Pale beer.


----------



## Nickedoff (20/12/20)

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1HrMJZ8eMcVrFqATj1KLzkFxVgvh6xKan/view?usp=drivesdk

Wow.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (20/12/20)

Looks like a swarm of bees or something in your beer haha.


----------



## Nickedoff (22/12/20)

Interestingly, this stalled after 2 days. Plenty of krausen still on top but no activity and sitting stable at 1.011. OG was 1.039 so I was expecting it to drop under 1.010. Been sitting at 35c - just gave it a good shake, hopefully that gets it going again.


----------



## Nickedoff (27/12/20)

I think I must have mashed higher than I thought, as this turned out to be mid-strength (3.5%). It's not bad, but a bit too light for my tastes. Will be a very easy drinking session beer for a 40 deg day though.


----------

